# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  viewing profiles

## P90

I'm not sure if this is the right profile but im not able to view anyones profile, i get a message telling me I don't have the correct permissions?! Also can private messages be sent on here?

----------


## stiflersmom

I cant view mine either this is what it says

stiflersmom, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

----------


## PT

i'll let admin know

----------


## DeepBreath

I'm having the same issue. Can admin correct?

----------


## DeepBreath

nevermind - 25 post first. sorry folks.

----------


## MACHINE5150

you need to get a certain amount of posts before you can really do anything on here..

----------


## MassOfAnimal

Oh, so thats why..

----------


## Matt

^^ Correct...

----------


## raspberry

Well that explains it :P

----------


## Matt

It maybe you need 50 posts now...

----------


## raspberry

> It maybe you need 50 posts now...


Well...off I go posting then.

----------


## raspberry

I don't think 50 is it either unless there is a delay. I cannot view my own profile to make changes and such.

----------


## raspberry

I can't PM an admin to resolve this problem, maybe he will glance over this way  :Smilie:

----------


## bigdaddyets

From what i've read it's 50 posts

----------


## bigdaddyets

DeepBreath- I really like your profile pic! cool

----------


## Jake2020

I cant find previous posts to view replys...

----------


## KeyMastur

> I'm not sure if this is the right profile but im not able to view anyones profile, i get a message telling me I don't have the correct permissions?! Also can private messages be sent on here?


creeper......haha

----------


## Big Digger

I'm getting the same message. I understand about having to make a certain number of post, but I just joined and already subscribed to a couple of threads and chose to only view responses in my control panel. If I can't access my control panel until the 26th or 51st post, how do I see the replies, comments or updates to the thread? For instance, how am I supposed to see the answer I get from this post? Will the notifications be saved for me until I hit the magic number and then I see them all?

----------


## Dominick0221

Goof info thanks

----------


## dru23

having same problem.

----------


## dru23

nevermind, just read a few more posts, sorry, lol.

----------


## dru23

so at 25 its not working for me, so im hoping its 50, and hasnt gone to 100 or more...lol

----------

